# new baby..... male royal python 2012, 'Nagini'



## alstrange (Aug 13, 2012)

I collected my 1st royal python today.
My 6 year old stroked him with his finger but as my son was in front of the snake, this baby python obviously thought said finger was food and struck.... luckily for my son he's still learning to strike and has lousy aim.
My mate looked after 'Nagini' while I visited my grandad who's in late stages of cancer and told me that I should use tongs as Nagini's aim is a bit off or certainly was when he fed him last friday.
Seems Nagini is a little nervous so I'll give him some time to settle into his new home.

All corns have finally been named... 
corn 2012 - Archi
Corn 2011 - Severus
Corn 2010, male, - Kenny, after my grandfather.


----------



## Sumaebo (Sep 12, 2012)

Severus is mine. 

Edit: I'm her son. Not the six year old.


----------



## alstrange (Aug 13, 2012)

I suggest you read my post on 1st weighing and there you will see I have credited you as owner :2thumb:


----------



## Sumaebo (Sep 12, 2012)

Meh. Reading. I prefer novels to blogs.


----------



## jakewool92 (Feb 7, 2014)

A fellow harry potter fan, my girlfriends sulcata is called Sirius. Mu advice may be useless but I use tongs and handle my royal everyday aside from feeding day and thr day after, he has become so comfortable around me now he will wrap round me whilst I go about my business. Also I have been advised to feed in a seperate tub to there tank so they associate that place with food and are less likely to think your fingers are food when you pick them up. As I say this advice may be of no use to you but IM new to this forum to and the word nagini caught my eye. Jake


----------

